# Hollow Augers? Anyone Used One?



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am continuing my quest to make consistently sized round tenons for ladderback green woodworking chairs. I've tried the homemade lathe and haven't been too successful. I've whittled them with a knife, but the results are pretty inconsistent and pretty slow.

I am wondering if I ought to give a hollow auger a try? The hollow auger is actually the tool that John/Jennie Alexander recommends in the book "Make a Chair From a Tree". I am wondering if any of you have any experience with one and if one could be retrofitted onto a power drill (they have the old tapered square bit to fit in a bit and brace)? I basically am trying to get an idea of whether or not I am dumb to invest in buying a hollow auger and trying this. I tried youtube, but the videos are pretty sparse. As usual, I turn to you for advice and know-how about obsolete and bizarre tools . Let me know your experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

short answer, yes. See my last blog entry for dialog and a couple related pics.

EDIT: Sounds like a tenon cutter is the first thing you need, as it sets a consistent size round tenon on the piece being worked. I would suggest it is not suited to use with an electric drill as it's not likely to be balanced at higher RPMs. The hollow auger, even more so.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

These are used in log furniture. I investigated them many years ago. They have been used in the past by furniture makers.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

I use one. Made the tenons on my shop stool with one (see my projects). They work great, like any tool once they are sharpened and tuned up. 
Don't try putting it in a power drill tho. A hand brace is the way to go. Practice a bit with a brace first if your not used to using one. Getting smooth consistent cuts does take a steady hand.


----------

